# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Henrick Hansen & Son

## WestiesRule

What does anybody think to the following idea for a story line for Holby's very own Dark Lord?

After his trip abroad and discovering he has a son who has just graduated top of his class at medical school, how about they introduce his son to Holby as a new F1 and see if anybody spots the resemblance?

----------

